# Compensatory Reserve Index (CRI) Device Cleared by FDA



## pardus (Feb 11, 2017)

This is very interesting. 

Tiny life-saving device receives FDA clearance | Health.mil



> The ability to measure the body's capacity to compensate for blood loss – also known as the compensatory reserve – has been the focus of researchers at the U.S. Army Institute of Surgical Research, at Fort Sam Houston, Texas, for years. Hemorrhagic shock from blood loss is the leading cause of death in trauma patients. Traditional methods of taking vital signs does not detect when a patient is on the verge of crashing or going into hemorrhagic shock and potentially dying from blood loss.
> 
> With that in mind, USAISR researchers collaborated with scientists and engineers at the University of Colorado and Flashback Technologies, Inc., to develop an algorithm, the Compensatory Reserve Index (CRI), to detect when a patient is going into hemorrhagic shock. The tiny device is the first medical monitoring technology capable of providing early detection of impending circulatory shock in trauma patients and received clearance from the U.S. Food and Drug Administration in December 2016 to be used in pre-hospital and hospital settings.... (cont...)


----------

